# WTD - 4000Lm Cap lamp with good optics, custom ?



## abently (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Gents,

Been looking everywhere and have come to the conclusion I may need a custom job....

Was keen on the Lupine Betty (7 led, 4500lm) but the night shots show poor low level optics compared to the Wilma (4 led, 2800lm), and even then the price of the Wilma is not much incentive to buy only to mod etc...

Is there something you guys can build/recommend better?

Obviously heat management is also a big thing, as much as you can do passively anyway. Am hoping there's a good cheap lamp with good heatsink design that can be used as a good base to build led/s and optics into, keeping it simple and easy.


----------

